#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Encyclopedia of hydrocarbons

## ch_a

Youll find large excerpts of Encyclopedia of Hydrocarbons sponsored by Eni at the website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . Click on "Leggi tutto" and enjoy the reading!

best regardsSee More: Encyclopedia of hydrocarbons

----------


## tinku

Nice

----------


## gusgon

Many thanks. I downloaded all.

----------


## brahmhos

A very good and useful resource. Million thanks to the member who gave the link!

----------


## mhuelva

Fantastic

thank a lot

----------


## pulsar3220

extremely good...thanks....

----------


## aseptman

Thanks a looot

----------


## pulsar3220

anyone hve the complete book...can anyone upload the complete book...plz...thanks...

----------


## vbk

I cannot read or download this encyclopedia, does any one help me? thanks very much

----------


## ch_a

Unfortunately the encyclopedia does not seem to be online anymore, I had downloaded only the italian edition, has anyone downloaded the english version to help VBK?

----------


## theraider

Hi ch_a. I'm very interested to enciclopedia degli idrocarburi - italian edition - full...can you send the link where can I download full enciclopedia?
Thanks
My mail is steffel@libero.it

Thanks

----------


## muhammad usman

Dear,

Encyclopedia-of-hydrocarbons does not exist. Plz reupload it.

Thanks

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Plz reupload it...




ThanksSee More: Encyclopedia of hydrocarbons

----------


## yasiobasio123

plz upload

----------


## mkhurram79

link does not exist

----------


## zhaoweidong

Who could kindly send me a copy? Thanks

----------


## mksk

Been scourging all over the web for this...

Would highly appreciate it if anyone who has this fantastic material re-upload them (English ver.)

TY

----------


## paolomaldini

Share

----------


## supervale

Re-up please

----------


## eefaye0728

Many thanks!

----------


## mshakeel44

Download Encyclopedia here.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gabyto

Looking for enciclopaedia of hydrocarbons (Eni). I will appreciate if someone help us. Thanks.

----------


## andrea_pm

Hi there !
Unfortunately the files are not available for download anymore on Treccani.it - any chance you have the files locally and could share them with me ? If yes, please reply !
Thanks a lot, Andrea

----------


## petrolstd1

Does anyone have this great resource ?, Thank you.

----------


## fcalveteg

Please, share links of Encyclopaedia.

See More: Encyclopedia of hydrocarbons

----------


## ginozky

Relax people finally you could download this jewel of book (full book) in just one link.

So here you are.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

best regards. 

Petrozky

----------


## Hendra Taruna

Hi brother,

Re-upload please, the link is expired

Thanks

Hendra Taruna

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bomboman

Thanks very much.

----------


## Weilder

Awesome thank you

----------


## mabacz

Thanks very much.

----------


## Abouroqia

Can you please re upload it ?

----------


## behrouzifar

Thanks for sharing. But* this is only the Volume I of this series. Could you or any-other share the links of other volumes?
Here is the brief table of contents of all volumes:

VOLUME I: EXPLORATION* PRODUCTION AND TRANSPORT
1  Geosciences
2  Petroleum exploration
3  Drilling and completion of wells
4  Oil field characteristics and relevant studies
5  Development phase of hydrocarbon fields
6  Field production phase
7  Hydrocarbon transport and gas storage

VOLUME II: REFINING AND PETROCHEMICALS
1  Oil refining industry: general aspects
2  Distillation processes
3  Processes related to environmental issues
4  Processes to improve the qualities of distillates
5  Thermal conversion processes
6  Catalytic conversion processes
7  Deep conversion of residues
8  Lubricating oil manufacture
9  Safety and environmental protection in the refining industry
10  Bulk products and production lines in the petrochemical industry
11  Synthesis of intermediates for the petrochemical industry
12  Polymeric materials

VOLUME III: NEW DEVELOPMENTS: ENERGY* TRANSPORT* SUSTAINABILITY
1  From primary sources to the market
2  Hydrocarbons from non-conventional and alternative fossil resources
3  New upstream technologies
4  Energy carriers
5  Power generation from fossil resources
6  Power generation from renewable resources
7  Energy systems analysis
8  Transport
9  Sustainability
10  Environmental technologies

VOLUME IV: HYDROCARBONS: ECONOMICS* POLICIES AND LEGISLATION
HYDROCARBONS: ECONOMICS AND POLICIES
1  Mineral resources between scarcity and growth
2  Basic economics of the hydrocarbons industry
3  Public policies and the oil industry
4  Market structures and price policies in the oil and gas industry
5  Key actors in the hydrocarbons industry and company strategies
6  The natural gas industry from monopoly to competition
7  Geopolitics and security
8  Producer-exporter countries
9  Future scenarios
HYDROCARBONS LEGISLATION
10  International law
11  Supranational law
12  National regulation of the hydrocarbons industry
13  Contractual regulation and settlement of disputes

VOLUME V: INSTRUMENTS
BASICS
1  Nature and characteristics of hydrocarbons
2  Physical and chemical equilibria
3  Surfaces and disperse systems
4  Fluid dynamics
5  Kinetics and catalysis
6  Process engineering aspects
7  Combustion and detonation
8  Mathematical and modelling aspects
9  Materials
DICTIONARY

----------


## BestDay

Please upload it again or share download link. 

please brothers. Especially volume 2.

thanks

----------


## eftcat

this is only volume 1 out of 5...Can we have the other volumes, please? thanks.

----------


## lesterbradley

Please guys. we all need this book. Kindly upload all the volumes

----------


## rodstring

Does someone have all Volumes? from II to V? please share. Thanks in advance!

See More: Encyclopedia of hydrocarbons

----------


## fructora

put this on google you will find all volumes there site:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TAGRART

Pagina non trovata

La pagina richiesta non  stata trovata, tra pochi secondi sarai rediretto all'home page

----------


## gusgon

In italian: Page not found. In few seconds you will be directed to the home page

----------


## eftcat

do you have english version of vol. 2 to 5?????

----------


## prabhu0487

Please re-upload english version of vol. 3 to 5?????

----------


## tanay

Thank you so much for this. Been looking for this book over the internet and stumbled here. Appreciate sharing this book.

----------

